# Luch one hand



## Patagonico

Not as cheap as others russian Luch but I find it interesting.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://cgi.ebay.com/Unique-Authentic-Ru ... 6678742056


----------



## phd

Nice! There was another thread here dealing with "single-handed" watches, somewhere...


----------



## YG1

Meh

Design looks too instrument'ish - black printing on plain white dial, 01,02 etc, high division value. Reminds me of a stopwatch.
And it's contradictory by itself because one-handers are not practical at all.
Maybe they should've better made a regulator
and signed it in Russian.

Yeah,they also forgot to put space between 15 and jewels


----------



## Patagonico

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KeriJane

Pretty cool as a conversation piece...
Come to think of it, I prefer watches with only two hands, so one fewer might be pretty fun.

Once you get used to it it's probably just as good as a regular watch. Who really needs to know exactly what minute it is anyway?

No watch collection is complete without one! 
Have Fun,
Keri and her conspicuously_INCOMPLETE_ watch collection :-d


----------



## Chascomm

These watches are starting to call to me. I like the concept of a single-hand watch, and I think it is perfectly practical if designed right. This looks right to me and best of all it is the smaller size, not the dinner-plate that some single-hand watches are. Clearly Luch have confidence that you can tell the time exactly without it needing to be any bigger than a regular watch.


----------



## megaforcer

The more I look at it, the more I want to buy it. I just think that 65 sovs is a bit steep for a watch that tells time in 5 minute increments :-d


----------



## Chascomm

megaforcer said:


> The more I look at it, the more I want to buy it. I just think that 65 sovs is a bit steep for a watch that tells time in 5 minute increments :-d


Don't laugh, I could make that much easily on this beaten up '70s pin-lever, which also only tells the time in 5 minute increments:










And at least the Luch offers a seamless time-reading interface, rather than splitting it into hours and minutes.


----------



## megaforcer

Chascomm said:


> And at least the Luch offers a seamless time-reading interface, rather than splitting it into hours and minutes.


Agreed, it is a good looking time piece. Most single hand watches are in the 300+ range.


----------



## michele

> These watches are starting to call to me. I like the concept of a single-hand watch, and I think it is perfectly practical if designed right. This looks right to me and best of all it is the smaller size, not the dinner-plate that some single-hand watches are. Clearly Luch have confidence that you can tell the time exactly without it needing to be any bigger than a regular watch.


The "dinner plate size" have a reason to exist. Meistersinger and other single-hand watches have a big size (and big dial) in order to increase the space between the 5-minutes markers, so the readability can be improved to 2 minutes.

This is possible on the Luch too, however it's much harder, because of the smaller case, and also because there is some "play" in the hour wheel (as in a normal 2-hands watch) and the dial is not _perfectly _aligned. This does not mean that it's a real defect (its alignment is absolutely normal for a 2-hands watch), but single-hand watches must have an _absolute _precision in the dial print/alignment, otherwise the hand can give "errors" of +5 and -5 minutes during its whole rotation. Of course, a Meistersinger is expected to give the best accuracy in that sense.

Anyway, i like my Luch (i have one since some months), i find it very nice (albeit very cheap) and with a decent substance, of course don't use it if you have to tell the time to somebody in the street. :-d


----------



## phd

"Do you have any Manx cats?"
"No, but I can make you one."


----------



## Patagonico

From Belarus at a price of $ 65 is aesthetically better than it looked on Ebay, is only 38 mm of case but for his minimalist style appears to be much larger. I think for the collection is not bad. The seller posted pictures of the movement few days ago ... is very tiny, probably from woman's watch.


----------



## Reno

Very nice & interesting, Patagonico :think:

:-! Me likey !


----------



## Quorum

I ended up buying one of these as well. It is a little on the pricey side for what it is ... but then, I don't know of a cheaper one-handed watch out there, and anyway I didn't have a Luch. And I have to say, it's a fun watch.


----------



## arktika1148

This 'one hand wonder' is growing on me.
Still think it's a bit pricey though


----------



## azoria

strela167 said:


> This 'one hand wonder' is growing on me.
> Still think it's a bit pricey though


I totally agree. 
I wonder what makes these watches to be sooo expeeensive????:-s 
With a more affordable price, and I surely would buy one without hesitation.


----------



## Mister Mike

I think it's cool, and I'm sure I'll pick one up one of these days. I wish it had the cyrillic Luch logo, though.


----------



## Oldtickers

I like the one handed watches and clocks.
It does not take too long to get used to them either. 

Ed


----------



## Seele

If only Luch bothered to use a nicer logo, like the old one before the "graffiti" style. I can even put up with the graffiti squiggle but Helvetia is just so tired :-(


----------



## arktika1148

Arrived last night, 8 days from order ( 7 from posted ). 
From this thread I had to get one !



















very light in weight, and that strap has got to go, but cool watch, already got a "what's the matter with your watch"


----------



## whysea

Here is mine... pretty cute - I like it -

The seller (Mon Monde eBay - woodhome25) offered me a 10$ discount because I'm a WUS member :-!


----------



## arktika1148

Many congrats !!!

Mine still get a lot of wrist time.Cheers mate.


----------



## wildpack

I showed a friend my one hand Luch and said it was appropriate for a retired person that didn't require absolute time keeping accuracy. They laughed.

Later the friend realized that 12 o'clock was labelled "Luch" not "Lunch".


----------



## ill-phill

wildpack said:


> I showed a friend my one hand Luch and said it was appropriate for a retired person that didn't require absolute time keeping accuracy. They laughed.
> 
> Later the friend realized that 12 o'clock was labelled "Luch" not "Lunch".










Phil


----------



## michele

wildpack said:


> I showed a friend my one hand Luch and said it was appropriate for a retired person that didn't require absolute time keeping accuracy. They laughed.
> 
> Later the friend realized that 12 o'clock was labelled "Luch" not "Lunch".


LOL! :-x


----------



## harmattan

Hello, I got one one-hand Luch too. I didn't like the dial much so I decided to modify it  Now I am really happy with the watch as it has magnificent satisfaction to price ratio  Sorry for the poor quality of the photo:


----------



## janl

harmattan said:


> Hello, I got one one-hand Luch too. I didn't like the dial much so I decided to modify it  Now I am really happy with the watch as it has magnificent satisfaction to price ratio  Sorry for the poor quality of the photo:


A lot better! But what's up with the red 08?


----------



## harmattan

janl said:


> A lot better! But what's up with the red 08?


Nothing actually  Just my idea for a detail that would 'break' the overall stark design.


----------



## Seele

harmattan,

Nice work! Did you make a replica dial?

I have to agree that Helvetica has gone a bit old, but then if I were to do it, I would use a serif font for the numbers and the old Luch logo:


----------



## harmattan

I generally like the Meistersinger-like style of the dial and I definietly didn't want to make it look old style or so.

As about the method, I put a dial printed on paper over the old dial. It wasn't that simple in details, as for example I had to make the orginal one apropriately thinner with a sandpaper to compensate thickness of the paper and had to use a very good quality printer and paper. But it was it actually.


----------



## Sr.Meducini

Very nice and captivating watch that is, with the modifications or not. Looking forward to get one. I like the idea of utilizing a mechanical movement instead of quartz, gives it more prestige.


----------



## WelshWatchNut

I'm tempted by one, if only for the novelty factor. Wonder if the $10 discount still applies!


----------



## Citron

WelshWatchNut said:


> I'm tempted by one, if only for the novelty factor. Wonder if the $10 discount still applies!


The discount is valid!


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Citron said:


> The discount is valid! Welcome


Thats great Citron, Ill be in touch!


----------



## Chascomm

I'm resurrecting this old thread to find out how people are going with their Luch 1-handers. How are they for everyday use? Legibility? Reliability? How accurate is the time-setting and is their much lag in the hand's motion once it is set? (something that gets mentioned with relation to other brands of 1-hand watch)

Is it still a decent watch once the novelty wears off?


----------



## redfever

I've had mine for a few months but I have only worn it two or three times. That's not a poor reflection on the watch, it's just that I have quite a few watches. Everytime that I have worn it, it always gets comments and it is still interesting to wear. It keeps good time and looks good on different straps. 
It would be interesting to see the comments from people who wear it as a daily wearer.


----------



## wildpack

Chascomm said:


> ...Is it still a decent watch once the novelty wears off?


That's the ultimate scary watch related question I fear the most. ;-)

(I've not noticed lag, but I'll check the next time I wear it. Not quite sure what you mean by "lag" - to me the hand just moves really slow? Does it take time to "get moving", or do you mean it jumps every 2 minutes instead of 1?)


----------



## arktika1148

Find it sort of relaxing not to be bothered to the second, or minute for that matter when wearing.
Very quick to get used to reading the time btw. By lag assuming the +/- marker which is it nearest bit 
Over two days couldn't tell much if any gain/loss.
The crown is a little small but winds fine, and a lot easier than a Shanghai I had.
Having a clean white dial it looks good with most straps, and being thin mesh is made for it. Light weight so no popeye arms unlike some huge watches these days. A joy really


----------



## michele

No problem with my watch, although i have worn very few times. Indeed it's the typical watch for occasional wearing (weekends and any other situation when you don't have to look at the minutes), but i have worn it at work for two consecutive weeks and i did not meet any problem in reading or setting it. But with a so limited use, i can't really give an opinion about long-term reliability. 

The precision is not a problem with a single hand ;-) you must pay attention to the setting though, you must press the crown while turning the hand clockwise, so the gears of the hour hand will be immediately "in traction" and the hand will start to turn without blank spots. 

Seeing the case design, i would not rely on good waterproof qualities. The crown is very small and needs a bit of force to wind it, not a big deal but it leads sometime to overwind it. 
All in all, the watch is so simple and cheap that there are very few things to break.


----------



## Chascomm

michele said:


> ...The precision is not a problem with a single hand ;-) you must pay attention to the setting though, you must press the crown while turning the hand clockwise, so the gears of the hour hand will be immediately "in traction" and the hand will start to turn without blank spots...


Thanks. That exactly answers my question about 'lag'.

Sorry to those who were confused that I was not better able to express my question. If you're still wondering what Michele and I are talking about, I'll try again:

With some watches, there is a noticeable pause in the motion of the hands immediately after setting. It is the time taken for the wheels in the hand train to pick up slack. Applying the final time adjustment in a forward direction usually overcomes most of the problem. However there may be additional slack between the minute and hour wheels which you would not normally notice on a 2-hand watch, but which makes a big difference on a single hander. I have read of some 1-hand watches of which it is claimed to be necessary to set the time 5 or 10 minutes fast to allow it to take up the slack. So what Michele has confirmed for me is that this watch just needs a little extra care when setting, but no complicated tricks required. :-!

Thanks to everybody for their comments. If none of my family gives me one for Christmas, then I'm definitely going to buy one for myself. And then I'll look for a colourful nylon strap or three.


----------



## michele

Chascomm said:


> Thanks. That exactly answers my question about 'lag'.
> 
> Sorry to those who were confused that I was not better able to express my question. If you're still wondering what Michele and I are talking about, I'll try again:
> 
> With some watches, there is a noticeable pause in the motion of the hands immediately after setting. It is the time taken for the wheels in the hand train to pick up slack. Applying the final time adjustment in a forward direction usually overcomes most of the problem. However there may be additional slack between the minute and hour wheels which you would not normally notice on a 2-hand watch, but which makes a big difference on a single hander. I have read of some 1-hand watches of which it is claimed to be necessary to set the time 5 or 10 minutes fast to allow it to take up the slack. So what Michele has confirmed for me is that this watch just needs a little extra care when setting, but no complicated tricks required. :-!


Yes, it's exactly what i was meaning. On every watch movement, the hour hand is much less "sensitive" than the minute hand.

So, on a single-hand watch, the procedure should be very simple - avoid small back/forward movements that may place the hour hand gears in the "blank zone", that may lead to a delay of 5 minutes. Instead, you have to set the time entirely with "forward" (clockwise) movement, pressing the crown without any counterclockwise movement.


----------



## mpalmer

This is quite nice. I like it.


----------



## SonnyBBQ

So you guys had to get this watch into my attention by opening this thread :-d
It was love at first sight. After a couple of days I just ordered one...









I did remove the original strap and after seeing the pic from redfever, I am slightly tempted, to switch it's style by moving it to a nato from time to time.


----------



## R-Designer

Recently got a one-handed Luch, hated the stock strap (who wouldn't?), just got a nice dark brown leather NATO for it:


----------



## mashy_pie

I notice no one has added a metal strap to theirs. This was my effort, although bought the size up by mistake so had to modify

Ilove this watch slightly. Timekeeping seems great, better than my West End watch, I've rarely had to adjust the time and I do find that you have set it one min ahead for it to be the most accurate, and thats over a month period

I live in fear of scratching the glass though  does anyone know what material it is? Is it acrylic or glass?


----------



## sci

The glass is mineral. Even if you scratch it, it's easy replaceable. I also noticed very good time keeping by mine Luch. Very good watch, pity that I never paid attention to that brand before I put my hand on the Einzeiger. Maybe the lack of stainless steel cases was the reason. But certainly the movement is something I like.


----------



## trustkill

Here is my custom Luch:















EINZIGARTIG means "unique" in german, EINZIG is "single" ARTIG is "bravely"

Handaufzug means "handwind" :-!


----------



## sci

And the 1Z instead of 12 means 1 Zeiger maybe? Did you glue a printed paper on the original dial, or just close it between the dial and the case?


----------



## trustkill

@sci: exactly, 1Z stands for 1-Zeiger 
i glued the dial onto the original dial with a simple paper-glue.


----------



## Buy-and-use

Luch one hand watch model 37471763https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/luch-one-hand-watch-37471763-a-872399.html


----------



## trustkill

Buy-and-use said:


> *Luch one hand watch model 37471763*
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/luch-one-hand-watch-37471763-a-872399.html


Black hands on black dial ?


----------



## emoscambio

It is worth asking Miss Volokitina! Also, some pictures on the Luch website show Rose Gold casing which are in fact silver coloured....


----------



## frantsous

Price with Buy-and-use = 50$ shipping included
Price with sellers on ebay = 60$ shipping included

Only one negative point for Buy-and-use: need to pay with a credit card, no paypal accepted ...


----------



## wildpack

Like the "Luch" lightning bolt much better.
Nice to see a space between the "15" and the "jewels".
I like dials that are in the native script.

Black dial and a golden dial to go with the plain white dial? 

(still a bit pricey to get more than one)


----------



## sci

The lighting logo is great and the watches look very cool. At the other side, wearing the old "luch" variant I find myself liking it because of the bauhaus appearance given by the ordinary font. All in all - every variant of the single pointer watch of Luch is a good choice IMO.


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Just ordered this one with Woodhome25 |>


----------



## Buy-and-use

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/luch-one-hand-watch-37471762-a-872627.html


----------



## yurikim

Under pressure 
Limited edition Luch 1953-2013


----------



## frantsous

Received yesterday:


----------



## GuessWho

frantsous said:


> Received yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 1119258


That looks great! I am waiting out on one-handers until I get the watch.ru project watch, but that picture really makes me want one of the black dialed models too


----------



## WelshWatchNut

WelshWatchNut said:


> Just ordered this one with Woodhome25 |>


It turned up a week after ordering, posted on June 13th and received first thing in the mail on the 21st. Not bad going that from Belarus to UK! Its certainly different and brought a few puzzled, yet admiring comments.

There is also a $10 discount for WUS members b-)


----------



## iamart

WelshWatchNut said:


> Just ordered this one with Woodhome25 |>


Wow, I am new to this forum and fell in love with this Luch one hander immediately. Your champagne colour dial is really beautiful and seems quite different from the original. Is it a limited edition?


----------



## frantsous

My 1953 Luch (with zirconium case) left Minsk and should arrive at the Canadian Custom tomorrow .... hope to have it before the Canada's day


----------



## emoscambio

frantsous said:


> My 1953 Luch (with zirconium case) left Minsk and should arrive at the Canadian Custom tomorrow .... hope to have it before the Canada's day


Good luck with the customs!


----------



## WelshWatchNut

iamart said:


> Wow, I am new to this forum and fell in love with this Luch one hander immediately. Your champagne colour dial is really beautiful and seems quite different from the original. Is it a limited edition?


Not sure but the dial has a pearlescent shimmer to it which is why I went for that one though the black dial will be on my purchase list too soon I reckon


----------



## sorcer

Here is the HdR edition. Looks amazing on this strap.


----------



## frantsous

emoscambio said:


> Good luck with the customs!



2013/06/2716:11
MISSISSAUGAItem has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing.


Come on guys (from Customs), just release my watch, please ....


----------



## wildpack

frantsous said:


> 2013/06/2716:11MISSISSAUGAItem has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing.
> 
> Come on guys (from Customs), just release my watch, please ....


Good news is that the online status is pretty slow getting updated. You may get it almost immediately after as it says it was "released". Sometimes the status will "skip" a step.

edit: at least you've almost got your watch - my watch has been sitting in Beijing for a week waiting for "transit airline space" :-(


----------



## chris.ph

i know that men and i mean all men should be banned from the bay after a slurp or two but i went on and won this, now i know it isnt a luch one hand but im buggered if i can find and imformation on it other than the miyota quartz, i dont know if its russian or multilingual it could be bloody anything, but i like it, its very(imo) unusual and if welsh watch nut sees it in the villlage he cant have it lol. if anyone knows anything about it feel free to pm me about it thx people.......


----------



## Ham2

That is an odd beastie - more regulator than one-hander


----------



## wildpack

Ham2 said:


> That is an odd beastie - more regulator than one-hander


and with 24hr dial and 4 o'clock crown too.

Who's the seller on eBay? or even what was the title?


----------



## frantsous

Just received my Luch 1953-2013:

















Very nice dial!

A little bad thing: a scratch on the lug:


----------



## iamart

Just curious to learn more about this watch. 
Is the Movement 1801.1 it uses fully made in Minsk Watch Plant? Are there any similar movements found in other watches?
It seems like a very unique movement from the limited information I can find.


----------



## emoscambio

chris.ph said:


> i know that men and i mean all men should be banned from the bay after a slurp or two but i went on and won this, now i know it isnt a luch one hand but im buggered if i can find and imformation on it other than the miyota quartz, i dont know if its russian or multilingual it could be bloody anything, but i like it, its very(imo) unusual and if welsh watch nut sees it in the villlage he cant have it lol. if anyone knows anything about it feel free to pm me about it thx people.......


Holy Mackerel!!!

Have you tried google image search where you drag and drop an image or an URL into the search field?


----------



## vdr74

My newly arrived Luch one hand.


----------



## Patagonico

$10 discount for WUS members is from *woodhome25 seller?
*



WelshWatchNut said:


> It turned up a week after ordering, posted on June 13th and received first thing in the mail on the 21st. Not bad going that from Belarus to UK! Its certainly different and brought a few puzzled, yet admiring comments.
> 
> There is also a $10 discount for WUS members b-)


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Patagonico said:


> $10 discount for WUS members is from *woodhome25 seller?
> *


Sorry for delay in reply! Yes, that is correct |>


----------



## Patagonico

THX



WelshWatchNut said:


> Sorry for delay in reply! Yes, that is correct |>


----------



## yurikim




----------



## frantsous

So how is the chocolate? 50%? 90%?


----------



## yurikim

I think, around 80% 
Very difficult to make a picture with real color of dial and blue hand


----------



## CCCP

Thank you for the pictures!
I'm glad I could buy one :-!


----------



## Blofelds_cat

Yuri, the pictures and the watch are stunning. Hope to see mine shipped in next days.


----------



## frantsous

Thank you for the answer .... and the pictures


----------



## GuessWho

Great pics, now I REALLY can't wait till mine gets here


----------



## yurikim




----------



## frantsous

Hope Andrei will have time soon to send to the far foreign countries ...


----------



## yurikim

Andrey slightly break a leg, but he'll try to send all watches in this week.


----------



## frantsous

Упс ... Желаю скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## Perdendosi

yurikim said:


> Andrey slightly break a leg, but he'll try to send all watches in this week.


Oh no! I hope it was not when he was running to the post office to send our watches!

I can't wait, either!


----------



## Patagonico

Just arrived, two Luch HdR Forum Edition on NATO.


----------



## ffritz

Thanks for posting! It was a great inspiration to set out on my own. This is what it became:









The words "indes", "vor" und "nach" are the core of the timing concept in medieval German sword fencing. The background picture shows the respective page from a fencing book made in 1482. The verse reads:

Yndes vor und nach dy wortt
Seyn aller kunst eyn hortt

Simultaneously, before and after, these words
are a keep to all the art.

I thought it was a fitting theme for a one handed mechanical watch due to its reminiscence of the first mechanical clocks in the middle ages. The Aristoteles quote "omnis **** naturaliter scire desiderat", all men by nature desire to know, is the closing line of a slightly earlier fencing book by the same master from 1478. I just love this little detail from history, so I had to have it on the dial. Even though it might be a little childish..


----------



## Citron

WelshWatchNut said:


> Just ordered this one with Woodhome25





WelshWatchNut said:


> It turned up a week after ordering, posted on June 13th and received first thing in the mail on the 21st. Not bad going that from Belarus to UK! Its certainly different and brought a few puzzled, yet admiring comments.
> 
> There is also a $10 discount for WUS members





Patagonico said:


> $10 discount for WUS members is from woodhome25 seller?


Hi, friends!
As always specially for members of WUS discount - $10
Please, ask me through PM!
My store here 

































Also watch with one hand for the right hand (for lefthanders):




















---
Your 
Woodhome25


----------



## Buy-and-use

Luch one hand watch 37471763 from the official representative https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/luch-one-hand-watch-37471763-a-872399.html


----------



## Buy-and-use

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/luch-one-hand-watch-37471762-a-872627.html


----------



## lanef300

Hello all, and thanks for that awesome thread, in which I discovered those pretty cool watches. I contacted Woodhome25/Citron via mp, received quick answers all the time, got the wus rebate (even though I was newly registered), and it took less than a week to have my 3 watches delivered. It went flawlessly and I'm now a real left-handed person, wearing my watch on the 'right' wrist  Thanks again to all, and especially to Citron!


----------



## Bill Adler

My Luch one-handed watch arrived yesterday. It's a fun watch to wear, and definitely unique.

I was on my way to a meeting today, wearing my Luch, and when I glanced at my wrist I really had no idea how much time I had left until my meeting. (I could have pulled out my phone to check, of course.) That was part of the fun: It's a bit of a puzzle when you look at it.

Bill


----------



## emoscambio

Bill Adler said:


> My Luch one-handed watch arrived yesterday. It's a fun watch to wear, and definitely unique.
> 
> I was on my way to a meeting today, wearing my Luch, and when I glanced at my wrist I really had no idea how much time I had left until my meeting. (I could have pulled out my phone to check, of course.) That was part of the fun: It's a bit of a puzzle when you look at it.
> 
> Bill


You are never late with a one-hand since you always arrive earlier to be sure. It is even a good training for a decent time hygiene, with some ethical "zen" undertones. You also become more understanding when someone arrives slightly late, given the fact that you cannot even state how late he is! Your clear mind is never disturbed by one of those quick moving minute hands, or even second hands, which reminds you how quickly you are getting older. A one hand Luch is the next best thing to the good old church bell chime!


----------



## Wildcat2xx5

12 minutes at work and already two compliments.

Ordered Oct 26, delivered (and missed) Nov 5. Citron (eBAY: woodhome25) is still doing $10 off for WUS members. Great to deal with and prompt communication. If you are on the fence about one, pull the trigger, well worth the money IMHO.


----------



## Pato Sentado




----------



## vates

frantsous said:


> My 1953 Luch (with zirconium case) left Minsk and should arrive at the Canadian Custom tomorrow .... hope to have it before the Canada's day
> 
> View attachment 1135168
> 
> 
> View attachment 1135169


Wow! Where did you get this version? That's exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## Buy-and-use

*
Luch Watch One Hand from the official representative*

37471763
77471760
37471762

http://luch.by/shops/

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-arrival-5-luch-watches-straight-belarus-868981.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/search.p...chuseek.com/f10/luch-one-hand-503885.html&ss=


----------



## Blen

Did anyone bought from Woodhome25 last few months?

brgds Bruno



Citron said:


> Hi, friends!
> As always specially for members of WUS discount - $10
> Please, ask me through PM!
> My store here
> 
> View attachment 1166374
> View attachment 1166376
> View attachment 1166378
> View attachment 1166380
> View attachment 1166381
> 
> 
> Also watch with one hand for the right hand (for lefthanders):
> View attachment 1166387
> View attachment 1166389
> View attachment 1166390
> 
> 
> ---
> Your
> Woodhome25


----------



## derelict

Blen said:


> Did anyone bought from Woodhome25 last few months?
> 
> brgds Bruno


I just did. Cannot wait to get mine!


----------



## sertse

I did last year. Great guy and service.


----------



## 93EXCivic

I got mine from Woodhome too. Although I have modified mine some.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## how2collect

LUCH - International Mother Language Day Special Edition


----------



## 7oClockinLausanne

I got mine a couple of weeks ago ! Bought from eBay. I paired it up with a leather NATO from Watchgecko.
It's a nice little watch, keeps quite good time and people are really curious about this one!


----------



## mike.s

Yeah. Can anyone tell me what makes a $75 Belorussian copy of MeisterSinger better than a $5 Chinese copy of the same watch sold at every night market in Hong Kong?


----------



## Dave_Mc

To be fair, I'd have to pay more than $70 to get to Hong Kong.


----------



## Danilao

I have no problems with Hong Kong, and I like my Luch without having to give any explanation to anyone :-D


----------



## Victorv

Danilao said:


> I have no problems with Hong Kong, and I like my Luch without having to give any explanation to anyone :-D
> 
> View attachment 12598957
> 
> 
> View attachment 12598959
> 
> 
> View attachment 12598961
> 
> 
> View attachment 12598967
> 
> 
> View attachment 12598963
> 
> 
> View attachment 12598965


I love mine too, really good watch for the money. Nice pics comrade

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mike.s

Dave_Mc said:


> To be fair, I'd have to pay more than $70 to get to Hong Kong.


True, that. But you'd have to pay more than $70 to get to Belarus and I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Dave_Mc

^ Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## kia42568

The cheapest watch Luch with one hand costs 35 euros. They have a movement that they produce themselves. Since 2010, 80% of the shares belong to Franck Muller International B.V. The price of MeisterSinger is about 1000 euros and the movement they use is ready-made ETA.
https://screenshots.firefox.com/GnuoAHELF8SlJqfp/luch.by


----------



## mike.s

Right. All of which makes it perfectly acceptable to steal MeisterSinger's design.


----------



## Dave_Mc

Well I'm not paying 1000 euros for a watch anyway so it's not like they're stealing my business away from them... hardly the first instance of copied design in the world, either.


----------



## Neruda

Is Luch copying specific features of MeisterSinger? MeisterSinger introduced their one-handed watch in 2001 according to their web-site. Klaus Botta introduced the Uno one-handed watch in 1986 for Botta-Design. There must be at least a dozen companies making versions of this type of watch.


----------



## Dave_Mc

That too.


----------



## kia42568

The first watch with one hand was created in 1524 by Peter Henlein. A minute hand appeared in 1675. A modern concept of watches with one hand was invented and developed by Klaus Bott. In 1987, he created the Botta-Design and in 1993 he released the watch Uno with one hand. Meistersinger was founded in 2000. A watch with one hand is not their invention.


----------



## kia42568




----------



## Danilao

For the One Hand & Belarus lovers ;-)


----------



## Victorv

Danilao said:


> For the One Hand & Belarus lovers ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12605107


Nice comrade, today i'm wearing mine, with silver dial and black leather strap. I love your mesh, do you have the link for buying one?

Many thanks in advance fellow

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr

Just got it today. :-!


----------



## Proliant

Well .... no point in providing pictures since its perfectly stock, however I got a Luch one-hand watch a few weeks ago off of Amazon. I ended up ordering 6 more to give away as X-Mas presents along with a note about how our lives are far too sensitive about being exactly on time instead of learning to experience life as it is happening. 

Weird for a "watch guy" but I think it all makes sense.


----------



## dutchassasin

Proliant said:


> Well .... no point in providing pictures since its perfectly stock, however I got a Luch one-hand watch a few weeks ago off of Amazon. I ended up ordering 6 more to give away as X-Mas presents along with a note about how our lives are far too sensitive about being exactly on time instead of learning to experience life as it is happening.
> 
> Weird for a "watch guy" but I think it all makes sense.


Very clever xmas gifts, i like the idea!


----------



## fargelios

Rare limited edition in honor of the 60th anniversary of the Luch Watch Plant for the Belarusian public forum Onliner.by.
Only 60 pieces.


----------



## elcogollero

I've ordered a white one with the Cyrillic dial - and a yellow nato after seeing that combo on youtube,


----------



## buddhawake

I love how they did the numbers, instead of the usual #/## Really clever.


----------



## k7irish

This is my Red Star Solo. The watch is made in Hong Kong, but the movement belongs to Luch.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Friday with Luch 71951775


----------



## bearwithwatch

End of working week with Luch 71951776


----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 337477761


----------

